# Loyal dog refuses to leave owner's grave



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

That photo and story just grab your heart right out of your chest and slam it against the wall. The number of "natural" disasters now taking place on this spinning orb of ours is mind-boggling. The look of bewilderment and concern on that dog's face says it all; "how can this be happening, _what's_ happening?" The poor souls, two and four legged, who are suffering so! I'm only too happy to hear the dog was adopted, thank heavens for the goodness in this world which always seems to prevail.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes, I saw this too in our local paper today. It just breaks my heart when a pet loses their owner and vice versa.


----------

